# See the Sea at San Diego



## amcanrer (Feb 8, 2006)

I want to exchange into a beach front ts in San Diego.  I can't find a review of See the Sea at San Diego.  If anyone knows this property, I would like to hear from you.  We'll be in San Diego this July.

Thank you.
Regan


----------



## chemteach (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it will be next to impossible to trade into See the Sea for July.
I don't know that there has ever been a summer sighting for this
timeshare. 

Edye




			
				amcanrer said:
			
		

> I want to exchange into a beach front ts in San Diego.  I can't find a review of See the Sea at San Diego.  If anyone knows this property, I would like to hear from you.  We'll be in San Diego this July.
> 
> Thank you.
> Regan


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Feb 9, 2006)

This is part of the ORE group of timeshares and they own only 4 units in the building.  The only possibility would be a last minute cancellation.  Rigth up the street is Capril by the Sea, there are more units in this complex, but summer is still tough.


----------



## KevJan (Feb 9, 2006)

My sister stayed there last summer and said it was adequate, and quite roomy.  She had a 2 bedroom unit.  Said it wasn't as nice as Capri by the Sea.  Judging from the outside, I would say it is a bit older, but perhaps it has been updated on the inside.  Let us know if you get it and what you got it with.


----------

